# Las razones de Putin explicadas por el mismo. Versión original, sin censura.



## Disidentpeasant (5 Mar 2022)

No creo que debamos aliarnos ni con los anglocabrones ni con los Rusos. No soy de uno u otro bando.
Pero lo que dice aquí Putin no tiene ni una fisura... 
Repito LO QUE DICE, no lo que dicen que ha dicho o lo que interpretan los medios occidentales.


----------



## Tiresias (5 Mar 2022)

"La primera víctima de una guerra es la verdad" Esquilo.

Y en estos tiempos más todavía.


----------



## auricooro (5 Mar 2022)

La cuestión es, Putin se va de Ucrania si garantiza que la otan no entra en Ucrania. Putin debería salir haciendo una declaración para todos los europeos diciendo claramente, si la otan se compromete a no entrar en Ucrania, yo me piro y dejo de bombardear. En ese caso la población europea se daría cuenta de todo el teatro que hay en todo esto.


----------



## belenus (5 Mar 2022)




----------



## Tiresias (5 Mar 2022)

auricooro dijo:


> En ese caso la población europea se daría cuenta de todo el teatro que hay en todo esto.



La población europea está completamente vacunada contra la verdad después de estos dos años de farsa.

Difícil lo tiene Putin en este escenario de víboras sedientas de poder y borregos obedientes en que se ha convertido Europa.


----------



## adal86 (5 Mar 2022)

Putin tiene más razón que un santo. Aquí en los medios comprados nos intentan vender que es el mismo diablo cuando en realidad lo que pide es lo más lógico del mundo. Occidente no ha dejado alternativa a Rusia.

Nos engañan como les da la gana


----------



## Casino (5 Mar 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Putin tiene más razón que un santo. Aquí en los medios comprados nos intentan vender que es el mismo diablo cuando en realidad lo que pide es lo más lógico del mundo. Occidente no ha dejado alternativa a Rusia.
> 
> Nos engañan como les da la gana




Es verdad, Hitler también hacía lo que creía que era correcto. El anglosionismo no le dejó alternativa y cuando ocupó Polonia le declaró la guerra.

Os engañan como les da la gana.


Saludos.


----------



## DUDH (5 Mar 2022)

Puta OTAN de mierda!!!!! lo peor es que tras esto saldrá aún más reforzada. No tiene sentido la existencia de la OTAN (imperio inglés con su punta de lanza USA) hoy día. Y Rusia es Europa y debe ser nuestro aliado y amigo. Yankees go home!!!


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (5 Mar 2022)

auricooro dijo:


> La cuestión es, Putin se va de Ucrania si garantiza que la otan no entra en Ucrania. Putin debería salir haciendo una declaración para todos los europeos diciendo claramente, si la otan se compromete a no entrar en Ucrania, yo me piro y dejo de bombardear. En ese caso la población europea se daría cuenta de todo el teatro que hay en todo esto.



Lo ha dicho un millón de veces y es la base de la negociación con Kiev, pero a CIAlenski se la suda todo porque solo sigue el guión que le han dado.


----------



## Tiresias (5 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Es verdad, Hitler también hacía lo que creía que era correcto. El anglosionismo no le dejó alternativa y cuando ocupó Polonia le declaró la guerra.
> 
> Os engañan como les da la gana.



Hitler es el resultado de los sucesivos gobiernos socialistas después de la Primera Guerra Mundial en Alemania. 

Y no dio ningún golpe de Estado para hacerse con el poder.


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (5 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Es verdad, Hitler también hacía lo que creía que era correcto. El anglosionismo no le dejó alternativa y cuando ocupó Polonia le declaró la guerra.
> 
> Os engañan como les da la gana.
> 
> ...



Precisamente ocupó las zonas de Polonia que habían sido alemanas hasta la IGM por petición de estas. Mismo guión.


----------



## adal86 (5 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Es verdad, Hitler también hacía lo que creía que era correcto. El anglosionismo no le dejó alternativa y cuando ocupó Polonia le declaró la guerra.
> 
> Os engañan como les da la gana.
> 
> ...



¿Qué influencia tiene Rusia cerca de estados unidos? ¿Qué influencia tiene estados unidos cerca de Rusia?

Venga, contesta con objetividad esas dos preguntas y déjate de bobadas. Ah, y otra cosa: apaga la tele.


----------



## Casino (5 Mar 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> ¿Qué influencia tiene Rusia cerca de estados unidos? ¿Qué influencia tiene estados unidos cerca de Rusia?
> 
> Venga, contesta con objetividad esas dos preguntas y déjate de bobadas. Ah, y otra cosa: apaga la tele.




Bobadas son las que dice Putín: "he puesto en alerta la fuerza nuclear".

¿Pa qué se saca la pistola, tomate?


Hace mucho que no veo la tele, mi tiempo de pantalla lo paso en burbuja; piensa el ladrón.....


Saludos


----------



## Dan Daly (5 Mar 2022)

Ahora pon el vídeo donde Putin justifica el ataque para desnazificar Ucrania porque el presidente ucraniano es nazi.

A reír todos, que es fin de semana.


----------



## Furymundo (5 Mar 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> No creo que debamos aliarnos ni con los anglocabrones ni con los Rusos. No soy de uno u otro bando.
> Pero lo que dice aquí Putin no tiene ni una fisura...
> Repito LO QUE DICE, no lo que dicen que ha dicho o lo que interpretan los medios occidentales.



por esa cosas nos mola putin. 


sin embargo a los pedros sanchez no los podemos NI VER.


----------



## Furymundo (5 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Bobadas son las que dice Putín: "he puesto en alerta la fuerza nuclear".
> 
> ¿Pa qué se saca la pistola, tomate?
> 
> ...



la pistola puede sacarse por eso la tiene 
y tiene efectos disuasorios
no es solo para disparar, sino que te permite ganar sin disparar.


----------



## Casino (5 Mar 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> la pistola puede sacarse por eso la tiene
> y tiene efectos disuasorios
> no es solo para disparar, sino que te permite ganar sin disparar.




Por eso está ganando, claro que sí.


SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## adal86 (5 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Bobadas son las que dice Putín: "he puesto en alerta la fuerza nuclear".
> 
> ¿Pa qué se saca la pistola, tomate?
> 
> ...





Casino dijo:


> Bobadas son las que dice Putín: "he puesto en alerta la fuerza nuclear".
> 
> ¿Pa qué se saca la pistola, tomate?
> 
> ...



¿Por qué no respondes las dos preguntas que te he hecho? ¿No quieres retratarte?

La pistola la lleva sacando occidente desde los 90 llevando sus armas y su influencia donde no tiene que llevarlas. Y que Putin no sea un santo no quiere decir que en este tema concreto no tenga razón.


----------



## Ebonycontractor (5 Mar 2022)

Podria enviar asesinos espias a cargarse el estado profundo sionista-masón que controla el mundo. Si no lo hace, es que forma parte de él?


----------



## Casino (5 Mar 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> ¿Por qué no respondes las dos preguntas que te he hecho? ¿No quieres retratarte?
> 
> La pistola la lleva sacando occidente desde los 90 llevando sus armas y su influencia donde no tiene que llevarlas. Y que Putin no sea un santo no quiere decir que en este tema concreto no tenga razón.




Rusia lleva décadas intoxicando con el marxismo cultural. DÉCADAS. 
En España mismo alienta movimientos separatistas, y tiene la hipocresía de negarlo. Los movimientos indigenistas y etnicistas tienen su respaldo, apoyo y financiación.
Si lo niega, es evidente cómo se "retrata" Vd.
Si no ejerce otro tipo de influencia es porque no puede, salvo en pequeñas republiquetas ex-soviéticas que viendo lo que ocurre en Ucrania, no van a tardar en darle la patada a Putinia.
Gusanolandia, como es la primera potencia mundial, ejerce la influencia que le sale de los cojones, su poder ahora mismo es incontestable, es lo que hay, nos guste o no.


Y no digo que no lleve razón, digo que son exactamente los mismos argumentos que utilizaba Hitler. 
Si su querido Putín tiene razón, Hitler también estaba en lo correcto, porque además, a diferencia de Rusia, Alemania tuvo ejércitos extranjeros ocupando su territorio para expoliar su riqueza, como en la cuenca del Ruhr.
En consecuencia, es Vd. un nacionalsocialista ejemplar.


Saludos.


----------



## Lionelhut (5 Mar 2022)

Y eso lo dice cargando a sus espaldas con mas de 50 muertos opositores. Que bueno es vuestro amado lider el te tiro una nuke si me enfadas.


----------



## невежда (5 Mar 2022)

DUDH dijo:


> Puta OTAN de mierda!!!!! lo peor es que tras esto saldrá aún más reforzada. No tiene sentido la existencia de la OTAN (imperio inglés con su punta de lanza USA) hoy día. Y Rusia es Europa y debe ser nuestro aliado y amigo. Yankees go home!!!



Tanto historieta y teatro la OTAN se creó para la defensa que Putin forme parte también de la OTAN , muerto el perro se acabó la rabia.


----------



## Furymundo (5 Mar 2022)

Ebonycontractor dijo:


> Podria enviar asesinos espias a cargarse el estado profundo sionista-masón que controla el mundo. Si no lo hace, es que forma parte de él?



Putin es sionista.
eso es una realidad.


----------



## petro6 (5 Mar 2022)

Y el imbécil que tenemos aquí dejando que entren gorilas con garfios en Ceuta y Melilla cómo si nada.


----------



## BeninExpress (5 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Por eso está ganando, claro que sí.
> 
> 
> SMERTI OKUPANTY!



Vete a chupar pollas de ucranianitos!


----------



## Casino (5 Mar 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Vete a chupar pollas de ucranianitos!




Otro follaputines marxista al ignore.
¡QUE GUSTAZO!

SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (5 Mar 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> No creo que debamos aliarnos ni con los anglocabrones ni con los Rusos. No soy de uno u otro bando.
> Pero lo que dice aquí Putin no tiene ni una fisura...
> Repito LO QUE DICE, no lo que dicen que ha dicho o lo que interpretan los medios occidentales.



Que no tiene fisuras????

Te rebate cada frase un niño de prescolar.....

Si quieres empiezo....


----------



## lascanteras723 (5 Mar 2022)

Aquí nadie es un santo punto, no seais tan maniqueos.


----------



## Mazaldeck (5 Mar 2022)

Putin será lo que sea, pero tiene razón en esto


----------



## Furymundo (5 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Que no tiene fisuras????
> 
> Te rebate cada frase un niño de prescolar.....
> 
> Si quieres empiezo....



empieza


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (5 Mar 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> empieza



Vete escribiendome las causas y te las respondo


----------



## Furymundo (5 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Vete escribiendome las causas y te las respondo



que causas ? 
ibas a rebatir lo que dice putin


----------



## Don Redondón (5 Mar 2022)

Ebonycontractor dijo:


> Podria enviar asesinos espias a cargarse el estado profundo sionista-masón que controla el mundo. Si no lo hace, es que forma parte de él?



Porque hacer eso es declarar la guerra, y no es lo que quiere.


----------



## fxno (5 Mar 2022)

auricooro dijo:


> La cuestión es, Putin se va de Ucrania si garantiza que la otan no entra en Ucrania. Putin debería salir haciendo una declaración para todos los europeos diciendo claramente, si la otan se compromete a no entrar en Ucrania, yo me piro y dejo de bombardear. En ese caso la población europea se daría cuenta de todo el teatro que hay en todo esto.



Nunca verías o oirias esa declaración sería censurada


----------



## panizal (5 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Rusia lleva décadas intoxicando con el marxismo cultural. DÉCADAS.
> En España mismo alienta movimientos separatistas, y tiene la hipocresía de negarlo. Los movimientos indigenistas y etnicistas tienen su respaldo, apoyo y financiación.
> Si lo niega, es evidente cómo se "retrata" Vd.



Claro que si, por eso las exrepubliquetas soviéticas están llenas de moronegros ilegales, feminazismo, LGTBIsmos y ecolomierdas. Además, la leyenda negra de España con la inquisición, la masacre de indígenas en America y demás... es bien sabido que viene de pelis rusas en plataformas de contenido rusas que todo el mundo tiene contratadas con el Internet, además de que los periódicos rusos que son cabecera para todos los periódicos del resto del mundo. Además de entidades separatistas en España, también financiaron los movimientos del BLM y protestas contra Trump a pachas con fundaciones de Soros.

En fin, mira para el oeste para ver quien se dedica a destrozar sociedades, mira para donde está NWOllywood.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (5 Mar 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> que causas ?
> ibas a rebatir lo que dice putin



Vuelvo a decir que punto por punto lo rebato, ya lo he hecho en mis multiples comentarios.
Poned cual os parece algo sin fisuras del loco zar y le doy replica.


----------



## Furymundo (5 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Vuelvo a decir que punto por punto lo rebato, ya lo he hecho en mis multiples comentarios.
> Poned cual os parece algo sin fisuras del loco zar y le doy replica.



que la OTAN ha roto el pacto de Minsk ?


----------



## Hrodrich (5 Mar 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> la pistola puede sacarse por eso la tiene
> y tiene efectos disuasorios
> no es solo para disparar, sino que te permite ganar sin disparar.



Que vergüenza ajena das habiéndote vendido al Kremlin por ir de especialito, Furymunda.


----------



## Furymundo (5 Mar 2022)

Hrodrich dijo:


> Que vergüenza ajena das habiéndote vendido al Kremlin por ir de especialito, Furymunda.




por cuanto crees que me han comprado ?


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (5 Mar 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> que la OTAN ha roto el pacto de Minsk ?



Como que la OTAN ha roto el pacto de minsk.???
Un pacto creado en 2014 debido a la anexion de crimea y republicas del leste de ucrania por parte de Rusia de la forma que se hizo. Que nadie ha reconocido internaciolamente esas nuevas fronteras, por cierto. 
Y despues del 22 de febrero dia que empezo la guerra por parte de Rusia queda demostrado que ese pacto era papel mojado ya que la anexion de crimea y las zonas del este eran el preludio de la invasion de ucrania. 
Todo mentiras, como las vistas este ultimo año por Putin diciendo que habia histeria en occidente y que no iban a atacar Ucrania.

Siguiente pregunta....


----------



## Hrodrich (5 Mar 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> por cuanto crees que me han comprado ?



No hace falta ser un CM para defender que se invada un país de los más blancos de Europa y con una influencia etnonacionalista del batallón Azov bastante grande con moromierdas del caúcaso, mestizos y asiáticos de Siberia, por solo el mero hecho de hacerse el rebelde contracorriente.

Y ver a supuestos "identitarios" defender a la putina, su shithole semitercermundista y su eurasianismo antiblanco no deja siempre de dar vergüencita ajena.

En este foro hay muchos, taluec.


----------



## Furymundo (5 Mar 2022)

Hrodrich dijo:


> No hace falta ser un CM para defender que se invada un país de los más blancos de Europa y con una influencia etnonacionalista del batallón Azov bastante grande con moromierdas del caúcaso, mestizos y asiáticos de Siberia, por solo el mero hecho de hacerse el rebelde contracorriente.
> 
> Y ver a supuestos "identitarios" defender a la putina, su shithole semitercermundista y su eurasianismo antiblanco no deja siempre de dar vergüencita ajena.
> 
> En este foro hay muchos, taluec.



de los mas blancos de Europa ?

pero si ha pasado de todo por esas tierras !!!!

a ti parece que te ha comprado el NWO

ave Zelensky




NWO usando identitarios que no saben por donde les da el aire .
que se queden en el oeste del pais y constituyan un pais NS no aliado con la OTAN
a ver si tienen pelotas

al fin y al cabo Ucrania es una construccion comunista.


----------



## Hrodrich (5 Mar 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> de los mas blancos de Europa ?
> 
> pero si ha pasado de todo por esas tierras !!!!
> 
> ...



Zelensky es NWO por un vídeo bailando por que es cómico, gñeeecc. El nivel de los niños rata quinceañeros descerebrados falsa disidencia que decían que lo eran por pura rebeldía misantrópica de adolescente intensito.

Rusia es NWO. Rusia es globalismo, solo que otra vertiente, que no te enteras ni de media, tontopollas unineuronal.

Tu eres una rata traidora follaputin que ha dejado abandonado a los nacionalistas blancos del Batallón Azov. Pero vamos, que se puede esperar de un niño rata doritero malote que responde con emoticonos, monosílabos y con frasecitas separadas.

Vete al putísimo ignore ya, traidor subnormal mermao low iq zampapollas, sácate el micropene de tu amada calba enana de los liftings y métete el mío, que está bien rico.


----------



## Furymundo (5 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Como que la OTAN ha roto el pacto de minsk.???
> Un pacto creado en 2014 debido a la anexion de crimea y republicas del leste de ucrania por parte de Rusia de la forma que se hizo. Que nadie ha reconocido internaciolamente esas nuevas fronteras, por cierto.
> Y despues del 22 de febrero dia que empezo la guerra por parte de Rusia queda demostrado que ese pacto era papel mojado ya que la anexion de crimea y las zonas del este eran el preludio de la invasion de ucrania.
> Todo mentiras, como las vistas este ultimo año por Putin diciendo que habia histeria en occidente y que no iban a atacar Ucrania.
> ...



esas zonas de Ucrania son Rusas.
Ucrania ha sido Rusa toda la puta vida.
no voy a pegarme por ello.


----------



## Hrodrich (5 Mar 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> esas zonas de Ucrania son Rusas.
> Ucrania ha sido Rusa toda la puta vida.
> no voy a pegarme por ello.



Traidor subnormal follarusos tironucable al ignore.

Vete a luchar con los comunistas y los follacabras musulmanes por tu amada Rusia, escoria.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (5 Mar 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> esas zonas de Ucrania son Rusas.
> Ucrania ha sido Rusa toda la puta vida.
> no voy a pegarme por ello.



Por eso los 1.2 millones de refugiados ucranianos se van a la UE y no a Rusia.
Por cierto, aunque no lo sepas, ya te estas pegando por ucrania, vas a pagar todo mas caro, y de tus impuestos vas a financiar gasto militar en la UE por culpa del loco zar.
Siguiente pregunta??


----------



## Furymundo (5 Mar 2022)

Hrodrich dijo:


> Traidor subnormal follarusos tironucable al ignore.



follarusos dice. 
Rusia me la suda
pero mientras esten enfrentados el NWO con Rusia 
me beneficia

mira tu por donde ya no hay virus.

tu quieres ver Rusia destruida por tu queridisimo Biden y Soros.
para que mañana nuestro pais se convierta en China. 

vaya pedazo de hijo de puta como eso llegue a pasar y te tenga delante.


----------



## Furymundo (5 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Por eso los 1.2 millones de refugiados ucranianos se van a la UE y no a Rusia.
> Por cierto, aunque no lo sepas, ya te estas pegando por ucrania, vas a pagar todo mas caro, y de tus impuestos vas a financiar gasto militar en la UE por culpa del loco zar.
> Siguiente pregunta??



Ucrania es un pais inmenso.
que Ucranianos ?
los del oeste o los del Este de Kiev ?

aunque no lo sepas dice .

colega LO SE TODO
y es una de las razones por las que si me enviasen al frente me revelaria contra los mismos que me den el fusil.
y es mas. intentaria volver a España
para cargarme a cuantos politicos pueda.

defender misiles OTAN en las fronteras de Rusia.
misma OTAN que te vende armamento que no podras hacer uso contra Marruecos
misma OTAN que no cubre Ceuta, Melilla 

El puto NWO. Globalista en todo su esplendor. 
simplemente por que ahora les ha dado por ahi.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (5 Mar 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> Ucrania es un pais inmenso.
> que Ucranianos ?
> los del oeste o los del Este de Kiev ?
> 
> ...



Un plan sin fisuras......
Igual que las tonterias del loco zar que nos van a llevar a todos a la ruina, empezando por su pueblo.


----------



## Casino (5 Mar 2022)

panizal dijo:


> Claro que si, por eso las exrepubliquetas soviéticas están llenas de moronegros ilegales, feminazismo, LGTBIsmos y ecolomierdas. Además, la leyenda negra de España con la inquisición, la masacre de indígenas en America y demás... es bien sabido que viene de pelis rusas en plataformas de contenido rusas que todo el mundo tiene contratadas con el Internet, además de que los periódicos rusos que son cabecera para todos los periódicos del resto del mundo. Además de entidades separatistas en España, también financiaron los movimientos del BLM y protestas contra Trump a pachas con fundaciones de Soros.
> 
> En fin, mira para el oeste para ver quien se dedica a destrozar sociedades, mira para donde está NWOllywood.





Otro hijodeputa que ve el mundo en blanco y negro. Continúe.


SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## digipl (5 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Por eso los 1.2 millones de refugiados ucranianos se van a la UE y no a Rusia.



Los refugiados ucranianos llevan años yéndose a Rusia.....El que tu no te hayas enterado es tu problema....

En 2014 eran ya mas de 700.000.















About 730,000 have left Ukraine for Russia due to conflict - UNHCR


About 730,000 Ukrainians have left the country for Russia this year due to the fighting in eastern Ukraine, the European head of the United Nations agency for refugees said on Tuesday, pointing to a far bigger exodus than previously thought.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Hrodrich (5 Mar 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> follarusos dice.
> Rusia me la suda
> pero mientras esten enfrentados el NWO con Rusia
> me beneficia
> ...



No, no quiero eso, no lo segundo tampoco.

Rusia es otra facción del NWO, globalismo o llámalo como quieras, tan despreciable como el "NWO" Occidental. China, peor.

Razonamiento de niño de quince años mentales con falsas dicotomías y diversas falacias. Que se cree que un oligarca mafioso de medio pelo que tiene su país en la miseria va a salvar el mundo.

¿Escribiendo así en líneas como tú lo entiendes ya?

Tú eres un niño rata intensito que no sabes ni por donde té da el aire y te crees que eres disidente por ir a contracorriente de absolutamente todo.

Ahora sí que sí, al ignore forever, taluec.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (5 Mar 2022)

digipl dijo:


> Los refugiados ucranianos llevan años yéndose a Rusia.....El que tu no te hayas enterado es tu problema....
> 
> En 2014 eran ya mas de 700.000.
> 
> ...



De que me tengo que enterar segun tu?

De que segun el loco zar el pueblo de ucrania volveria a los brazos de la rusia y van corriendo todo lo que pueden en direccion contraria??
De que ese puto loco esta masacrando unp ueblo??? dimelo tu
Tu te sabes la cifra???


----------



## Furymundo (5 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Un plan sin fisuras......
> Igual que las tonterias del loco zar que nos van a llevar a todos a la ruina, empezando por su pueblo.



el loco zar te va a llevar a ti a la ruina ? 
te pegaba de ostias hasta que te enterases .
aqui quien te ha llevado a la ruina ( QUE YA ESTA TU PAIS EN ELLA POR SI NO LO SABES SUBNORMAL!!!

Es EL PSOE, LA PP , PODEMOS, y si los SIONISTAS DE VOX. ( JUECES FISCALES, POLICIAS, MILITARES, PROFESORES , MEDICOS PERIODISTAS ).

EL REY DE MIERDA lo que se resume en R78 desde que tus queridisima OTAN volo por los aires al sucesor de Franco 


esos ya han llevado tu pais a la ruina
*tu pais esta MUERTO e INVADIDO por MOROS Y NEGROS.*
hijo de puta

y tu quieres irte a Ucrania a hacer el payaso.
mientras los moronegros se follan a tu mujer o a tu madre ( porque claro a ver quien tiene pareja a dia de hoy ) 


Un plan sin fisuras

bueno si , la fisura que te haria en el craneo por subnormal.

supongo que como buen idiota
te has puesto las vacunas 

al fin y al cabo son los mismos massmierda los que parecen determinar tu realidad.


----------



## antonio estrada (5 Mar 2022)

auricooro dijo:


> La cuestión es, Putin se va de Ucrania si garantiza que la otan no entra en Ucrania. Putin debería salir haciendo una declaración para todos los europeos diciendo claramente, si la otan se compromete a no entrar en Ucrania, yo me piro y dejo de bombardear. En ese caso la población europea se daría cuenta de todo el teatro que hay en todo esto.



Me parece que tienes demasiada confianza en que si la gente oye tal, pensará esto. No funciona así. El 95% de la gente ya ha juzgado. Y, sin plantearse los motivos, ha juzgado lo que le ha ordenado el sistema.

Entre cada dos espacios de la TV temática aparece un cartelito de "apoyamos a Ucrania". Para los freaks que no vemos las noticias. Estás dormitando en el sofá viendo unos tíos forjar una espada en una fragua de Wisconsin y te tienes, por cojones, que tragar su puta mierda. No ves el telediario? Pues, toma.

Hay un lavado de cerebro estructurado. Esto no está basado en la ignorancia y la contrainformación, sino en que no pienses. Dice un refrán americano que puedes llevar al caballo al río, pero no hacer que beba. Ya lo hemos visto durante la farsa del virus. Ha sido la prueba fehaciente de que tú llevas el caballo (el burro más bien) al río pero al caballo le han enseñado a que no beba, más que del cubo que le dan en la TV.

Hay fotos de armas de cartón, escenas de videojuegos que se han colado como reales, webcams en tiempo real que no transmiten ninguno de los bombardeos que se supone hay, el presidente haciendo gestos masónicos, el billete de 500 con el ojo en la pirámide, etc etc. Pero eso solo lo ves si no llevas las orejeras. Por lo tanto, Putin, que tiene toda la razón en su planteamiento, habla para ti y para mi, no para tu vecina del cuarto que ya ha ido a los chinos a encargar la bandera de Ucrania para la manifestación de mañana.

Rusia no era una amenaza para Europa ni para la OTAN, a Rusia le han puesto armas, soldados y misiles en la puertas de su casa. Irán no es una amenaza para nadie, pero le han rodeado desde Afganistan e Irak y ellos sí se sienten amenazados, y con razón. Si Rusia hubiera desplegado tropas en Mejico o en Canadá, a ver qué hacían los USA. olvidamos que en estos días de invasión rusa, los USA han bombardeado Somalia, Yemen, Siria, Palestina y lo que haya tocado. Nadie se manifiesta ni ponen cartelitos tras los anuncios.

Y detrás de todo, como siempre, están los intentos de abandonar el petrodólar como divisa de reserva. Detrás de toda esta mierda, aunque muchos piensen que si el poder geoestratégico que si el dominio del tablero, lo primero que hay es dinero, no lo olvidéis. Esta vez no es solo mucho dinero, esta vez se trata de TODO el dinero. Si los 5 BRICS abandonan el dólar (y creo que ya no es "if" sino "when"), más de la mitad de la población mundial estará fuera. Al dólar le quedarán días contados.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (5 Mar 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Hitler es el resultado de los sucesivos gobiernos socialistas después de la Primera Guerra Mundial en Alemania.
> 
> Y no dio ningún golpe de Estado para hacerse con el poder.



No claro, se hizo con el poder y luego dio el golpe de estado. No es lo mismo pero casi.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (5 Mar 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> el loco zar te va a llevar a ti a la ruina ?
> te pegaba de ostias hasta que te enterases .
> aqui quien te ha llevado a la ruina ( QUE YA ESTA TU PAIS EN ELLA POR SI NO LO SABES SUBNORMAL!!!
> 
> ...



Otro valiente de teclado.
Alma de cantaro, no sabes ni por donde te da el aire. La ostia de realidad que te vas a llevar te va a pillar como estas ahora, alelado de la vida, y va a ser doble de dura para ti, en el fondo siento cierta lastima.


----------



## Estais_avisados (5 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Por eso los 1.2 millones de refugiados ucranianos se van a la UE y no a Rusia.
> Por cierto, aunque no lo sepas, ya te estas pegando por ucrania, vas a pagar todo mas caro, y de tus impuestos vas a financiar gasto militar en la UE por culpa del loco zar.
> Siguiente pregunta??



Los Estados Unidos (y la Unión Europea, esta vez actuando más como monigote empujado que por convicción propia) DURANTE MAS DE QUINCE AÑOS, INVIRTIENDO CINCO MIL MILLONES DE DÓLARES solo en la desestabilización de Ucrania (palabras textuales de Victoria Nutland (por ejemplo aquí: Ukraine and Yugoslavia) para sacarla de la órbita rusa y extender la OTAN (¿no se había acabado la guerra fría? ¿no le habían prometido solemnemente a Rusia, inmediatamente después de la caída del muro de Berlín que la OTAN no se iba a extender a cambio de que sacara las armas nucleares de Alemania del Este y de Ucrania y disolviera sin dolor el pacto de Varsovia? ¿que hicieron durante ese tiempo: acosar a Rusia, desestabilizar a Ucrania).
También hay que mencionar la tremenda influencia del milmillonario y especulador George Soros promotor de revoluciones de colores (Georgia, por ejemplo, otro ejemplo de desestabilización) proporcionando financiación para encender la mecha a través de la muy democrática Open Society initiative.
¿Acaso factores financieros y geopolíticaos de esa ENORME envergadura no tienen influencia en este puzzle? (considerando el expertise nortemericano en ayudar a descomponer y desestabiizar sociedades frágiles en todo el planeta -(Irak, Afganistán, Salvador, Nicaragua, Chile, Libia, Kosovo) construir sociedades fuertes, sanas e independientes no saben, que hay que hilar fino con los pueblos y las etnias, que es mucho trabajo, lleva tiempo y no da rédito, pero desestabilizar para avanzar su geopolítica, ¡fácil!

En esencia, si no se mencionan estos potentísimos factores (los intereses rusos son obvios: solo supón que China o Rusia se gastan 5.000 millones de dólares en desestabilizar México a su favor ¿que crees que haría USA?) EXTERNOS el cuento, que parece honesto en principio queda como falso y enmascarador (en plan “eso es que es una sociedad poscomunista corrupta que nos necesita a nosotros los occiedentales para que le organicemos, y n por supuesto no tuvimos nada que ver con los que ha pasado).


Solo para que tengas un hilo de donde tirar (y solo soy un observador lejano que a visto lo que a ido pasando en el siglo XX y lo que va del XXI. Estoy seguro que el articulista y los militares (miembros de la OTAN) que lo asesoraron tienen acceso a mucha mas información pero ¿van a ser ellos los que van a del papel y los intereses de la OTAN en el conflicto? Spoiler: NO):
– The Ukraine, Corrupted Journalism, and the Atlanticist Faith
– Victoria Nuland’s next Coup d’etat: Georgia | The Greanville Post
– Euromaidan: Anatomy of a Washington-backed coup d'etat -- Sott.net
– Neo-Nazi military organization linked to NATO involved in Maidan sniper attacks
– “n an intercepted phone call with our ambassador in Kiev, Nuland identified the man we preferred when President Viktor Yanukovych was ousted. “Yats,” she called him. And when Yanukovych fled after the Maidan massacre, sure enough, Arseniy Yatsenyuk was in power.

Nuland also revealed that the U.S. had spent $5 billion since 1991 to bring about the reorientation of Ukraine toward the West.

Now, bringing Ukraine into the EU and NATO may appear to Nuland & Co. a great leap forward for freedom and progress.” en: Are NGOs Agents of Subversion?
– http://www.thicktoast.com/2012-coup-detat-warning/
– Neo-Nazi military organization linked to NATO involved in Maidan sniper attacks
– Washington's Blog » Interesting Stories From D.C. & The World
– http://russia-insider.com/en/2015/01/07/2261
– et.c, etc., etc. (fuentes variadas, pero no las que acostumbran a leerse aquí en España).: los incautos se lo leen, quedan satisfechos por la profundísima explicación recibida y duermen más tranquilos pensando que en un final solo parece ser un problema interno Ucranio-Ruso (exactamente como en los Balcanes: es que estos no-occidentales son unos salvajes que tenemos que ir a ayudar si no se matan entre ellos o se los come el oso ruso. Pero eso sí NUESTRA INTERVENCIÓN ES DESINTERESADA, QUE NO TENEMOS NADA QUE VER CON EL ASUNTO ¿EH?

Actualmente lo que está pasando es lo mismo que ocurrió con la crisis de los misiles de Cuba en las Maldivas en 1962

hace 59 años, el premier soviético Nikita Kruschev anunció un acuerdo con el presidente de Estados Unidos John F. Kennedy para desmantelar y retirar de Cuba varios misiles balísticos armados con ojivas nucleares que apuntaban hacia EE.UU., cuyas costas están a apenas 140 kilómetros de distancia. El episodio, que duró 13 días de extrema tensión, se conoce como la crisis de los misiles o crisis de octubre.

Venga siguiente pregunta


----------



## Furymundo (5 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Otro valiente de teclado.
> Alma de cantaro, no sabes ni por donde te da el aire. La ostia de realidad que te vas a llevar te va a pillar como estas ahora, alelado de la vida, y va a ser doble de dura para ti, en el fondo siento cierta lastima.



ve rapido a Ucrania a defender los intereses gasisticos del hijo de Biden
y luego acusame de falso identitario, por ver la realidad mas alla de sentimentalismos absurdos.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (5 Mar 2022)

Estais_avisados dijo:


> Los Estados Unidos (y la Unión Europea, esta vez actuando más como monigote empujado que por convicción propia) DURANTE MAS DE QUINCE AÑOS, INVIRTIENDO CINCO MIL MILLONES DE DÓLARES solo en la desestabilización de Ucrania (palabras textuales de Victoria Nutland (por ejemplo aquí: Ukraine and Yugoslavia) para sacarla de la órbita rusa y extender la OTAN (¿no se había acabado la guerra fría? ¿no le habían prometido solemnemente a Rusia, inmediatamente después de la caída del muro de Berlín que la OTAN no se iba a extender a cambio de que sacara las armas nucleares de Alemania del Este y de Ucrania y disolviera sin dolor el pacto de Varsovia? ¿que hicieron durante ese tiempo: acosar a Rusia, desestabilizar a Ucrania).
> También hay que mencionar la tremenda influencia del milmillonario y especulador George Soros promotor de revoluciones de colores (Georgia, por ejemplo, otro ejemplo de desestabilización) proporcionando financiación para encender la mecha a través de la muy democrática Open Society initiative.
> ¿Acaso factores financieros y geopolíticaos de esa ENORME envergadura no tienen influencia en este puzzle? (considerando el expertise nortemericano en ayudar a descomponer y desestabiizar sociedades frágiles en todo el planeta -(Irak, Afganistán, Salvador, Nicaragua, Chile, Libia, Kosovo) construir sociedades fuertes, sanas e independientes no saben, que hay que hilar fino con los pueblos y las etnias, que es mucho trabajo, lleva tiempo y no da rédito, pero desestabilizar para avanzar su geopolítica, ¡fácil!
> 
> ...



Te voy a responder sin tochaco como tu, lo principal de tu argumento: Lo bueno si es rapido dos veces bueno.
No paras de mencionar qeu Rusia se siente amenazada por la OTAN , solicita que no se acerque a sus fronteras etc etc etc Ya deberia de extrañarte ese miedo por parte de un pais que tiene miles de armas nucleares no crees? Suena raro, es como decir portando un fusil y un lanza granadaas a un niño que tienes miedo de como te mira.
Pero lo más chocante del argumento es que el solicita algo que no hace. Es decir, en Kaliningrado, a menos de 30km de polonia y lituania tiene armas nucleares, en pleno corazon de europa.
En resumen, esos argumentos son una excusa, una farsa, para justificar una invasion planificada desde hace 20 años que el loco zar llego al poder. Que obviamente en su dia, nadie creia esas bravuconadas qeu soltaba, pero que hemos visto tristemente que era verdad. Que lo unico que ha hecho todos estos años es engañar a occidente y aprovecharse de nuestro buenismo y buena voluntad en nuestra contra.


----------



## antonio estrada (5 Mar 2022)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Lo ha dicho un millón de veces y es la base de la negociación con Kiev, pero a CIAlenski se la suda todo porque solo sigue el guión que le han dado.



Es un actor, no? Hizo el papel de político en un culebrón (titulado "el servidor del pueblo") y el partido que formó para presentarse tiene el nombre del partido que aparecía en la serie.

Parece demasiado bizarro como para ser cierto, pero es rigurosamente así. Imagínate a Resines haciendo el gilipollas y luego se presenta y sale. Pues, exactamente eso.


----------



## Estais_avisados (5 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Te voy a responder sin tochaco como tu, lo principal de tu argumento: Lo bueno si es rapido dos veces bueno.
> No paras de mencionar qeu Rusia se siente amenazada por la OTAN , solicita que no se acerque a sus fronteras etc etc etc Ya deberia de extrañarte ese miedo por parte de un pais que tiene miles de armas nucleares no crees? Suena raro, es como decir portando un fusil y un lanza granadaas a un niño que tienes miedo de como te mira.
> Pero lo más chocante del argumento es que el solicita algo que no hace. Es decir, en Kaliningrado, a menos de 30km de polonia y lituania tiene armas nucleares, en pleno corazon de europa.
> En resumen, esos argumentos son una excusa, una farsa, para justificar una invasion planificada desde hace 20 años que el loco zar llego al poder. Que obviamente en su dia, nadie creia esas bravuconadas qeu soltaba, pero que hemos visto tristemente que era verdad. Que lo unico que ha hecho todos estos años es engañar a occidente y aprovecharse de nuestro buenismo y buena voluntad en nuestra contra.



Te respondo en corto, Maldivas, hipocresía.

Chulo y gandul!

Ignore


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (5 Mar 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> ve rapido a Ucrania a defender los intereses gasisticos del hijo de Biden
> y luego acusame de falso identitario, por ver la realidad mas alla de sentimentalismos absurdos.



Cómo va a haber bases de la OTAN en Asia, pedazo subnormal


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (5 Mar 2022)

Estais_avisados dijo:


> Te respondo en corto, Maldivas, hipocresía.
> 
> Chulo y gandul!
> 
> Ignore



Vas a comparar Maldivas con Ucrania?? 
Vaya tela

No lo digo despectivamente, si no por la fecha en que ocurrio, los paises involucrados, la cantidad de poblacion afectada? numero de desplazados, refugiados? .....

Este ees el nivel...


----------



## Disidentpeasant (5 Mar 2022)

auricooro dijo:


> La cuestión es, Putin se va de Ucrania si garantiza que la otan no entra en Ucrania. Putin debería salir haciendo una declaración para todos los europeos diciendo claramente, si la otan se compromete a no entrar en Ucrania, yo me piro y dejo de bombardear. En ese caso la población europea se daría cuenta de todo el teatro que hay en todo esto.



Los medios anglocabrones y los siervos venderían que se va porque le han derrotardo...
Y la mayoría se tragará el mensaje oficial sea el que sea.


----------



## panizal (5 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Te voy a responder sin tochaco como tu, lo principal de tu argumento: Lo bueno si es rapido dos veces bueno.
> No paras de mencionar qeu Rusia se siente amenazada por la OTAN , solicita que no se acerque a sus fronteras etc etc etc Ya deberia de extrañarte ese miedo por parte de un pais que tiene miles de armas nucleares no crees? Suena raro, es como decir portando un fusil y un lanza granadaas a un niño que tienes miedo de como te mira.
> Pero lo más chocante del argumento es que el solicita algo que no hace. Es decir, en Kaliningrado, a menos de 30km de polonia y lituania tiene armas nucleares, en pleno corazon de europa.
> En resumen, esos argumentos son una excusa, una farsa, para justificar una invasion planificada desde hace 20 años que el loco zar llego al poder. Que obviamente en su dia, nadie creia esas bravuconadas qeu soltaba, pero que hemos visto tristemente que era verdad. Que lo unico que ha hecho todos estos años es engañar a occidente y aprovecharse de nuestro buenismo y buena voluntad en nuestra contra.



Joder, ¿Rusia tiene armamento dentro del territorio de su propio país?, ostia, corramos a decirles a los nwoanos que no hace falta que lo lleven a Ucrania, Polonia, Turquia, Corea, España... que en USA también lo pueden dejar.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (5 Mar 2022)

panizal dijo:


> Joder, ¿Rusia tiene armamento dentro del territorio de su propio país?, ostia, corramos a decirles a los nwoanos que no hace falta que lo lleven a Ucrania, Polonia, Turquia, Corea, España... que en USA también lo pueden dejar.



KALININGRADO


----------



## Casino (5 Mar 2022)

Aprenda a citar, subnormal.
Con lo que dice resulta evidente que considera que si no se apoya a Putín se apoya a la OTAN. Yo apoyo al bando invadido. Vd. puede seguir apoyando al bando invasor. 

SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Lukytrike (5 Mar 2022)

Sin ánimo de defender a la OTAN globalista, si el cabreo de Putin es contra la OTAN... ¿por qué no ha atacado a un país OTAN?

Vladimiro, tú lo que quieres es agrandar tu territorio, piratilla...


----------



## Pollepolle (5 Mar 2022)

Muy poquitas veces un lider mundial habla de una manera tan clara y directa de los intereses de un pais. 

En USA los visten todo de lucha por la democracia y derechos, pero no es cierto. Son intereses economicos solamente.


----------



## Serbal-14 (5 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Te voy a responder sin tochaco como tu, lo principal de tu argumento: Lo bueno si es rapido dos veces bueno.
> No paras de mencionar qeu Rusia se siente amenazada por la OTAN , solicita que no se acerque a sus fronteras etc etc etc Ya deberia de extrañarte ese miedo por parte de un pais que tiene miles de armas nucleares no crees? Suena raro, es como decir portando un fusil y un lanza granadaas a un niño que tienes miedo de como te mira.
> Pero lo más chocante del argumento es que el solicita algo que no hace. Es decir, en Kaliningrado, a menos de 30km de polonia y lituania tiene armas nucleares, en pleno corazon de europa.
> En resumen, esos argumentos son una excusa, una farsa, para justificar una invasion planificada desde hace 20 años que el loco zar llego al poder. Que obviamente en su dia, nadie creia esas bravuconadas qeu soltaba, pero que hemos visto tristemente que era verdad. Que lo unico que ha hecho todos estos años es engañar a occidente y aprovecharse de nuestro buenismo y buena voluntad en nuestra contra.



Olvidas algo fundamental: Crimea. Lo que se teme Putin es que Ucrania atacara Crimea DENTRO DE LA OTAN. Cualquier exclusa vale, que se ha pasado esto, lo otro... Y te encuentras con que para recuperar Crimea te tienes que enfrentar a la OTAN.

Por eso Ucrania no el lo mismo que Polonia.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (5 Mar 2022)

panizal dijo:


> Joder, ¿Rusia tiene armamento dentro del territorio de su propio país?, ostia, corramos a decirles a los nwoanos que no hace falta que lo lleven a Ucrania, Polonia, Turquia, Corea, España... que en USA también lo pueden dejar.





Serbal-14 dijo:


> Olvidas algo fundamental: Crimea. Lo que se teme Putin es que Ucrania atacara Crimea DENTRO DE LA OTAN. Cualquier exclusa vale, que se ha pasado esto, lo otro... Y te encuentras con que para recuperar Crimea te tienes que enfrentar a la OTAN.
> 
> Por eso Ucrania no el lo mismo que Polonia.



Tambien es una excusa, pero ahora tengo que salir.


----------



## Menchi (5 Mar 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Muy poquitas veces un lider mundial habla de una manera tan clara y directa de los intereses de un pais.
> 
> En USA los visten todo de lucha por la democracia y derechos, pero no es cierto. Son intereses economicos solamente.



He visto varios vídeos suyos desde que comenzó el ataque y he encontrado que lleva repitiendo el mismo mensaje desde 2012. 

Se le podrá acusar de muchas cosas pero no de hablar bien claro de los motivos por los que ve amenazado a su país. Pocas veces he visto a un político hablar tan claro de por qué está actuando como está actuando. Será la falta de costumbre debido a que los políticos de España mienten más que hablan.


----------



## RRMartinez (5 Mar 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> No creo que debamos aliarnos ni con los anglocabrones ni con los Rusos. No soy de uno u otro bando.
> Pero lo que dice aquí Putin no tiene ni una fisura...
> Repito LO QUE DICE, no lo que dicen que ha dicho o lo que interpretan los medios occidentales.



No ha dicho ninguna mentira.


----------



## _Mickey_Mouse_ (5 Mar 2022)

Vamos a dejarnos de ingenuidades. Putin quiere quedarse con Ucrania y cuando la OTAN dijo que sus puertas seguirian abiertas para Ucrania le sirvio la excusa en bandeja de plata al nuevo zar.

Este lo tenia todo calculado. Sabia que tendria el no de la OTAN a su peticion de que Ucrania jamas ingresase y por eso estuvo meses concentrando las fuerzas. Si Occidente le llega a dar por escrito el si a sus peticiones lo hubiera dejado con el culo al aire y sin excusa. Y entonces a ver como coño invade Ucrania.

En Occidente nos gobiernan idiotas.


----------



## Ebonycontractor (5 Mar 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> Putin es sionista.
> eso es una realidad.



No obstante, Putin es más partidario del Viejo orden mundial, de los valores tradicionales y conservadores, como lo era su amigo, el jesuita Donald Trump. Además los dos guardan similitud que tienen cierta parte de autonomía en sus decisiones. Al contrario de los títeres NPCS de Perrosanchez Macron, Trudeau, que son unos lameculos limpiabotas de Soros. Podria ser entonces un tira y afloja entre Viejo orden vs NWO?


----------



## Furymundo (5 Mar 2022)

Ebonycontractor dijo:


> No obstante, Putin es más partidario del Viejo orden mundial, de los valores tradicionales y conservadores, como lo era su amigo, el jesuita Donald Trump. Además los dos guardan similitud que tienen cierta parte de autonomía en sus decisiones. Al contrario de los títeres NPCS de Perrosanchez Macron, Trudeau, que son unos lameculos limpiabotas de Soros. Podria ser entonces un tira y afloja entre Viejo orden vs NWO?



Putin es sionista.
y por eso no tengo claro nada de el
por eso y por mucho mas 

es globalismo vs sionismo 

los 2 bandos antinacionales.


----------



## Serbal-14 (5 Mar 2022)

_Mickey_Mouse_ dijo:


> Vamos a dejarnos de ingenuidades. Putin quiere quedarse con Ucrania y cuando la OTAN dijo que sus puertas seguirian abiertas para Ucrania le sirvio la excusa en bandeja de plata al nuevo zar.
> 
> Este lo tenia todo calculado. Sabia que tendria el no de la OTAN a su peticion de que Ucrania jamas ingresase y por eso estuvo meses concentrando las fuerzas. Si Occidente le llega a dar por escrito el si a sus peticiones lo hubiera dejado con el culo al aire y sin excusa. Y entonces a ver como coño invade Ucrania.
> 
> En Occidente nos gobiernan idiotas.



Te pongo parte de un excelente artículo de Wall Street Journal (el más leído de hoy).

La invasión rusa de Ucrania fue el resultado de dos inmensos errores estratégicos, dice Robert Service. El primero se produjo el 10 de noviembre, cuando EE. UU. y Ucrania firmaron una Carta de Asociación Estratégica, que afirmaba el apoyo de EE. UU. al derecho de Kiev a aspirar a ser miembro de la Organización del Tratado del Atlántico Norte. El pacto hizo que fuera más probable que nunca que Ucrania finalmente se uniera a la OTAN, una perspectiva intolerable para Vladímir Putin . “Fue la gota que colmó el vaso”, dice el Sr. Service. Inmediatamente comenzaron los preparativos para la llamada operación militar especial de Rusia en Ucrania.

El Sr. Service, de 74 años, es un historiador veterano de Rusia, profesor emérito en St. Antony's College, Oxford y miembro de la Institución Hoover de Stanford. Ha escrito biografías de Lenin, Stalin y Trotsky. El último trabajo, publicado en 2009, atrajo la ira de los trotskistas acérrimos de todo el mundo por decir que su héroe compartía muchas ideas básicas con Lenin y Stalin sobre el “estado terrorista de un solo partido y una ideología”. El Sr. Service dice que todavía “juegan con el tiempo” en su entrada de Wikipedia.

El acuerdo de noviembre agregó peso a las garantías más flexibles que Ucrania recibió en una cumbre de la OTAN cinco meses antes de que la membresía estaría abierta al país si cumplía con los criterios de la alianza. El Sr. Service caracteriza estos movimientos como una "mala gestión caótica" por parte de Occidente, que ofreció aliento a Ucrania sobre la cuestión de la OTAN, pero aparentemente no pensó en cómo un movimiento tan tectónico lejos de Moscú le iría bien a Putin. “No se hizo nada para preparar a los ucranianos para el tipo de respuesta negativa que recibirían”.

Después de todo, dice Service, Ucrania es “uno de los puntos calientes en el universo mental de Vladimir Putin, y uno no se adentra en él sin tener una idea clara de lo que va a hacer a continuación”. Occidente lo sabe desde al menos 2007, cuando el gobernante ruso pronunció un discurso en la Conferencia de Política de Seguridad de Munich que fue, en palabras del Sr. Service, “un furor contra Ucrania para unirse a la OTAN”. Estaba a punto de dejar la presidencia rusa (para convertirse en primer ministro durante cuatro años), “así que fue su último rugido de león en la jungla”. Cuando regresó como presidente en 2012, volvió a dejar en claro que “la cuestión Ucrania-OTAN no era negociable”.

En julio de 2021 escribió un ensayo que presagiaba la invasión. El Sr. Service lo resume diciendo, “más o menos, que los ucranianos y los rusos son un solo pueblo”. Putin lo había dicho muchas veces antes, “pero no tan enojado, contundente y emocionalmente”.

A Putin le irrita que Ucrania busque unirse a Occidente, y no solo porque lo quiere como un estado satélite. También “no puede permitirse el lujo de permitir la vida a un estado eslavo vecino que tiene incluso una pizca de desarrollo democrático. Su pueblo ruso podría tener ideas peligrosas.

Como resultado de la invasión, que comenzó el 24 de febrero, “Estados Unidos ha comenzado a actuar juntos”, dice el Sr. Service. “Pero no creo que la diplomacia estadounidense se cubriera de gloria en 2021”.

El segundo error estratégico fue la subestimación de Putin de sus rivales. “Desprecia Occidente y lo que él ve como la decadencia occidental”, dice Service. “Había llegado a creer que Occidente era un caos, tanto política como culturalmente”. También pensó que los líderes de Occidente eran “de mala calidad e inexpertos, en comparación con él. Después de todo, lleva 20 años en el poder”.

Según el engreído cálculo de Putin, la invasión iba a ser “una presa fácil, no solo con respecto a Ucrania, sino también con respecto a Occidente”. Había pasado cuatro años "corriendo anillos donald trump , y pensó que la jubilación del canciller alemán Angela Merkel dejó a Occidente sin timón. Eso preparó el escenario para la "sorpresa que recibió cuando invadió Ucrania, cuando descubrió que sin darse cuenta había unido a Occidente, que lo que había hecho era exactamente lo contrario de lo que quería". Service llama a Putin “imprudente y mediocre” y se burla de la idea de que es “una especie de genio”. ¿Qué clase de líder ruso, pregunta, “hace imposible que un líder alemán no aumente el armamento de Alemania”?

El Sr. Putin evidentemente “esperaba que no tuviera que haber una guerra” porque la concentración de tropas en la frontera llevaría al colapso del gobierno ucraniano. subestimó Volodymyr Zelensky, a quien conoció en París en diciembre de 2019, seis meses después de que el presidente ucraniano asumiera el cargo. El Sr. Putin había “realizado su habitual actuación de discusión brutal con él. Zelensky salió de estas conversaciones obviamente conmocionado”.

Service dice que la clave para entender a Putin es su creencia inquebrantable de que Rusia es “una gran potencia global” y que la esfera de influencia rusa debe extenderse a la mayor cantidad posible de ex repúblicas soviéticas: “No hay estado que sea más importante para él que Ucrania”.


----------



## Dosto (5 Mar 2022)

DUDH dijo:


> Puta OTAN de mierda!!!!! lo peor es que tras esto saldrá aún más reforzada. No tiene sentido la existencia de la OTAN (imperio inglés con su punta de lanza USA) hoy día. Y Rusia es Europa y debe ser nuestro aliado y amigo. Yankees go home!!!



Hay que reconocer que son listos, todo lo que hicieron les beneficiaba, les importó una mierda el pueblo ucraniano lo que querían es forzar a rusia a reaccionar y asi aislarla del mundo a base de sanciones y propaganda. Mientras cuando ellos invadieron un país en la otra punta del mundo causando mas de 100000 civiles muertos, con una escusa de unas armas de destrucción masiva que nunca aparecieron recibieron un rechazo marginal en algunos países. Y luego tenemos que tragarnos que los maestros de la propaganda y desinformación son los rusos.


----------



## Eremita (5 Mar 2022)

En general, tenemos mentalidad de siervos, a Rusia le quieren meter misiles nucleares por el culo y no se deja. A nosotros nos meten tercer mundo, y pedimos más. Hemos sido anulados, tragamos con una invasión silenciosa que degrada nuestro entorno y nuestra economía sin protestar, por desidia, cobardía y estupidez supina de los colaboracionistas.

Nos merecemos la extinción.


----------



## Pollepolle (5 Mar 2022)

Menchi dijo:


> He visto varios vídeos suyos desde que comenzó el ataque y he encontrado que lleva repitiendo el mismo mensaje desde 2012.
> 
> Se le podrá acusar de muchas cosas pero no de hablar bien claro de los motivos por los que ve amenazado a su país. Pocas veces he visto a un político hablar tan claro de por qué está actuando como está actuando. Será la falta de costumbre debido a que los políticos de España mienten más que hablan.



Los politicos occidentales son mas bien de contar peliculas para tener a la borregada tranquila. Y esto es porque vivimos en unos estados de derecho donde todo el mundo puede opinar, asi que obligas a los politicos a decir imbecilidades para quedar bien con todo el mundo. Aunqur luego a la hora de la verdad se la metan doblada a quien quieran

En un regimen autoritario, los politicos no tienen miedo ni a la prensa ni a sus ciudadanos, por eso pueden hablar a veces con tanta franqueza.

En cualquier caso prefiero una democracia y que los politicos midan bien sus palabras aunque luego solo digan chorradas de cara a la galeria.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (5 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Rusia lleva décadas intoxicando con el marxismo cultural. DÉCADAS.
> En España mismo alienta movimientos separatistas, y tiene la hipocresía de negarlo. Los movimientos indigenistas y etnicistas tienen su respaldo, apoyo y financiación.
> Si lo niega, es evidente cómo se "retrata" Vd.
> Si no ejerce otro tipo de influencia es porque no puede, salvo en pequeñas republiquetas ex-soviéticas que viendo lo que ocurre en Ucrania, no van a tardar en darle la patada a Putinia.
> ...



Lógicamente, Rusia como cualquiera, ataca a sus enemigos como puede ( Si, nos consideran enemigos porque somos siervos del imperio anglocabrón)usando propaganda o fomentando el cáncer social que YA TENEMOS.
Ese cáncer social NO lo ha creado Rusia, es VENENO ANGLOCABRÓN 100%, creado en sus think tank, universidades, ongs, izquierda globalista, vendido por sus mass mierda, sus películas, series, música, etc,etc.


----------



## Sarai (5 Mar 2022)

Partiendo de esas demandas se puede entender plantear un acuerdo de paz "razonable". Ya lo comenté, pero quizás funcionaria si por un lado se le ofrece a Rusia la cancelación de la base americana en Redzikowo, junto con la anexión Donetsk y Lugansk. Y por otro se acepta el ingreso en la otan de Ucrania, con la condición de no establecer bases allí.

Quizás en esos términos podrían llegar a entenderse. Desde luego lo que esta haciendo Rusia es injustificable, pero ya vemos que la conducta de la otan también es reprochable.

Pero da vergüenza ver a los ministros que tenemos renegando del envío de armas por parte de España y apelando a una salida diplomática, cuando ellos no aportan ninguna solución/propuesta. Y desde su posición de ministros es desde donde todo eso tiene sentido


----------



## Giles Amaury (5 Mar 2022)

_Mickey_Mouse_ dijo:


> Vamos a dejarnos de ingenuidades. Putin quiere quedarse con Ucrania y cuando la OTAN dijo que sus puertas seguirian abiertas para Ucrania le sirvio la excusa en bandeja de plata al nuevo zar.
> 
> Este lo tenia todo calculado. Sabia que tendria el no de la OTAN a su peticion de que Ucrania jamas ingresase y por eso estuvo meses concentrando las fuerzas. Si Occidente le llega a dar por escrito el si a sus peticiones lo hubiera dejado con el culo al aire y sin excusa. Y entonces a ver como coño invade Ucrania.
> 
> En Occidente nos gobiernan idiotas.



En efecto, Putin hizo unas demandas a la OTAN para no invadir Ucrania que sabía que la OTAN no iba a cumplir. Y esas demandas no se limitaban a garantizarle que Ucrania nunca entraría en la OTAN. Esas demandas incluían también una reducción drástica de las tropas de la OTAN desplegadas en los países del este, que en efecto equivaldría prácticamente a que las fronteras de la OTAN volvieran a donde estaban en 1997.

Putin quiere Ucrania para él. Quiere que forme parte de su esfera de influencia o directamente anexionarla a Rusia. Cuando vio que Ucrania estaba más interesada en unirse a Europa que a Rusia y que no la iba a poder detener a pesar de lo acordado con Yanukovich, fue entonces cuando se anexionó Crimea y cuando montó una guerra en Donbas, para que a Ucrania le fuera más difícil acercarse a la UE y a la OTAN al tener un conflicto militar en su territorio. Putin no acepta la existencia de Ucrania como estado soberano e independiente. Ya ha dicho en multitud de ocasiones que considera a Ucrania como un error de país.


----------



## Casino (5 Mar 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Lógicamente, Rusia como cualquiera, ataca a sus enemigos como puede ( Si, nos consideran enemigos porque somos siervos del imperio anglocabrón)usando propaganda o fomentando el cáncer social que YA TENEMOS.
> Ese cáncer social NO lo ha creado Rusia, es VENENO ANGLOCABRÓN 100%, creado en sus think tank, universidades, ongs, izquierda globalista, vendido por sus mass mierda, sus películas, series, música, etc,etc.




Ese cáncer social nos lo meten ambos dos bandos, le dejo esto por si no lo ha visto, para cuando tenga tiempo.









SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## singladura (5 Mar 2022)

EEUU agita el avispero que considera más conveniente para defender sus intereses hegemónicos. Se venden todo egocéntricos ellos como si fueran el único mundo occidental posible-
No es cierto
Mucha parte de lo que consideramos como nuestro ya es parte de la economía en la que interviene Rusia como un actor más
Rusia lo que tiene son sentimientos muy encontrados al respecto. Por un lado toda la herencia soviética pesa mucho y además como una losa. Han intervenido en muchos países de su órbita en modo imperialista fundiéndose en esas sociedades. Pero el signo de los tiempos no es ya invadir a la gente. Y no porque no sea correcto políticamente o no quede guay. Es que no es sostenible.

Eso lo saben muy bien los que antes tuvieron que largarse de los sitios porque no tenía sentido. U.k, Alemania etc...
La clave es intervenir de manera adecuada y en ello estaban. No se le daba del todo mal ... Hoy por ejemplo en un conocido comercio delante mío al pagar una familia alemana que parecía de todo menos cutre le han denegado la american express oro y unas cuantas tarjetas más. Creo que tuvieron que pedirle a la chica del servicio que estaba en el coche que les pagara la cuenta con su tarjeta. Eso no ha sido ni más ni menos que el bloqueo a toda la línea de negocio de los oligarcas.

¿Cuál es el problema entonces?
Creo que una baja autoestima. Arrastran (y con razón) cargos de conciencia y complejos que combaten con delirios de grandeza. La generación de putin tienen muchos problemas para lidiar con eso. Hablan de los 90 que es su punto de inflexión, como si hubieran perdido algo que no tiene solución, de lo que el resto del mundo no se entera y finalmente la verdad es que lo que la gente implicada odiaba en su momento era la opacidad y el autoritarismo pero por el daño que eso hacía a la sociedad. Si ese régimen no diera como resultado el lastimar a la sociedad la gente no tendría problema alguno en seguir con su desinformación.
Y a día de hoy con los medios de comunicación y con el sistema de comercio en nuestros días así el asunto no se resuelve bien.
Ni siquiera se resuelve bien para los ucranianos y su propaganda.
Es un tema de imagen, de transmitir credibilidad, de generar confianza por mostrarse como decente...

La solución vendrá de la mano de los que no arrastran esa mochila en la espalda. La historia es importante, pero que su peso asfixie y lastime el futuro de la gente es un problema


----------



## Disidentpeasant (5 Mar 2022)

_Mickey_Mouse_ dijo:


> Vamos a dejarnos de ingenuidades. Putin quiere quedarse con Ucrania y cuando la OTAN dijo que sus puertas seguirian abiertas para Ucrania le sirvio la excusa en bandeja de plata al nuevo zar.
> 
> Este lo tenia todo calculado. Sabia que tendria el no de la OTAN a su peticion de que Ucrania jamas ingresase y por eso estuvo meses concentrando las fuerzas. Si Occidente le llega a dar por escrito el si a sus peticiones lo hubiera dejado con el culo al aire y sin excusa. Y entonces a ver como coño invade Ucrania.
> 
> En Occidente nos gobiernan idiotas.



Que simpleza no? Obviar que los anglocabrones y sus palanganeros (Europa entre otros) llevan 20 años de desestabilización en Ucrania, que kiev lleva 30 años de líos con las que se autodenominaban repúblicas independientes ( como Crimea), que los anglos daban ayuda económica y militar a grupos neonazis ucranianos, que estos grupos formaban convoyes de la muerte yendo al Este a matar prorrusos, que cuando eso no bastó se mandó al ejército a masacrarlos, que Ucrania está entre los países más corruptos del mundo, que hay intereses económicos directos de importantes personajes de los anglocabrones, como el hijo de Biden, que Ucrania desmanteló su industria armamentística para "pasarse a estándares OTAN " y ahora no tienen una mierda y dependen del amo anglo (parecido pasó con España)...
Muy difícil que fueran a decir lo contrario a lo que era obvio e iba a pasar en breve.
Pues para eso está la otan, para que los anglocabrones tengan a sus países chacha alineados y sigan órdenes sin actuaciones propias.


----------



## frankie83 (5 Mar 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> No creo que debamos aliarnos ni con los anglocabrones ni con los Rusos. No soy de uno u otro bando.
> Pero lo que dice aquí Putin no tiene ni una fisura...
> Repito LO QUE DICE, no lo que dicen que ha dicho o lo que interpretan los medios occidentales.



Qué odiosa esa palabra “the west” aduñandose de nosotros como si fuéramos su pertenencia, nunca me gustó


----------



## singladura (5 Mar 2022)

¿Como han resuelto los sentimientos encontrados frente a su imperialismo los que antes fueron grandes?

Obviándolos. Siempre existen más problemas que solucionar para elegir que esos y hacerlo ayuda a pasar página.

Nadie de los imperios anteriores supera una prueba de contraste crítica. Nadie. Todos arrastran pecadotes gordos.

Para los americanos son ellos el centro del mundo. Se siente!

Europa es eurocentrismo puro y duro.


----------



## Thundercat (5 Mar 2022)

Pues claro que tiene razón, es obvio que el agresor aquí es EEUU con todos sus gobiernos títere de la OTAN.


----------



## singladura (5 Mar 2022)

¿Por que no tienen conflictos territoriales en EEUU?

Porque siempre buscan un enemigo externo, exterior para desviar la atención hacia ese, un fantasma que genere alarma y despiste, y si no existe lo construyen. La técnica preferida para poner en marcha la operación siempre es agitar los avisperos ajenos

El gasto más significativo de los americanos se destina a defensa y las partidas restantes se dejan prácticamente en manos de la beneficencia y no es por falta de necesidad. Tienen problemas que ni nos imaginamos.


----------



## Diquesi (5 Mar 2022)

El problema no es si Putin tiene o no la razón. Opino que tiene. El problema es como Rusia trata a sus paises vecinos. La politica exterior rusa es, ha sido, y siempre será una puta mierda. Luego vienen llorando que si Ucrania se inclina por occidente, que si Georgia, que en Kazajistan hay movimiento antiruso. Y de paso turcos limpiandose la polla en la cara de Putin, y el subnormal no para de comerle la polla al Cerdogan


----------



## _Mickey_Mouse_ (6 Mar 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Que simpleza no? Obviar que los anglocabrones y sus palanganeros (Europa entre otros) llevan 20 años de desestabilización en Ucrania, que kiev lleva 30 años de líos con las que se autodenominaban repúblicas independientes ( como Crimea), que los anglos daban ayuda económica y militar a grupos neonazis ucranianos, que estos grupos formaban convoyes de la muerte yendo al Este a matar prorrusos, que cuando eso no bastó se mandó al ejército a masacrarlos, que Ucrania está entre los países más corruptos del mundo, que hay intereses económicos directos de importantes personajes de los anglocabrones, como el hijo de Biden, que Ucrania desmanteló su industria armamentística para "pasarse a estándares OTAN " y ahora no tienen una mierda y dependen del amo anglo (parecido pasó con España)...
> Muy difícil que fueran a decir lo contrario a lo que era obvio e iba a pasar en breve.
> Pues para eso está la otan, para que los anglocabrones tengan a sus países chacha alineados y sigan órdenes sin actuaciones propias.



No estoy disculpando a Occidente en absoluto. Solo digo que la OTAN tiene unos intereses y Rusia otros, que son contrapuestos.

A Rusia se la podia haber frenado con un simple papel firmado. Pero claro, entonces Rusia se habria quedado sin Ucrania y el viejo carcamal de EEUU no nos estaria vendiendo su puto gas licuado. Los civiles de Ucrania importan 0 y los europeos como siempre pagaremos la factura. Unos con gusto y otros cagandonos en los muertos de quienes nos gobiernan.


----------



## Sanctis (6 Mar 2022)

En la mente de esta gente, y este lo ha manifestado directa e indirectamente, abunda la nostalgia hacia la antigua URSS y la nula capacidad para aceptar la independencia de distintos países hace ya décadas.

Que dices, pavo, superalo ya. Que eran los años 80/90. Que eso era antes, eso ya pasó.


----------



## adal86 (6 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Rusia lleva décadas intoxicando con el marxismo cultural. DÉCADAS.
> En España mismo alienta movimientos separatistas, y tiene la hipocresía de negarlo. Los movimientos indigenistas y etnicistas tienen su respaldo, apoyo y financiación.
> Si lo niega, es evidente cómo se "retrata" Vd.
> Si no ejerce otro tipo de influencia es porque no puede, salvo en pequeñas republiquetas ex-soviéticas que viendo lo que ocurre en Ucrania, no van a tardar en darle la patada a Putinia.
> ...



¿Y nosotros (EE. UU. más su putita europea) no estamos intentado encasquetarle nuestra apestosa agenda 2030 a todo quisque? ¿Nosotros no alentamos movimientos separatistas y derrocamos gobiernos, amén de las correspondientes guerras que montamos contra "el terror" con todo tipo de pretextos mentirosos? Por favor, no me vengas a meter mierda de los rusos, cuando nosotros tenemos mierda para regalar.

Nombras a Hitler no sé muy bien a cuento de qué. Hitler tenia solo un factor claramente diferencial (en lo negativo, se entiende) respecto al resto de totalitarios de grandes países: la importancia del racismo en su ideología. De resto, podía pasar perfectamente por cualquier otro totalitario (sí, también por Putin, si quieres, o por cualquier otro mandatario de una gran potencia).


----------



## Furymundo (6 Mar 2022)

de que portaviones me hablas ? 
que le han puesto el nombre de nuestro pais a un portaviones ? 
y de que actor judio me hablas ? 

estan los sionistas y los globalistas
y ambos son venenos. 

no apoyo a ninguno

pero esta guerra es una agresion de la OTAN.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (6 Mar 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> No creo que debamos aliarnos ni con los anglocabrones ni con los Rusos. No soy de uno u otro bando.
> Pero lo que dice aquí Putin no tiene ni una fisura...
> Repito LO QUE DICE, no lo que dicen que ha dicho o lo que interpretan los medios occidentales.



Cuando vi este video para mi significo un antes y un después en mi postura. No por la información que aporta, algo que cualquier forero tenía a su disposición, sino por la forma en que lo dice, entre resignado, indignado y desesperado. Se le notaba entre la espalda y la pared.

Las declaraciones de Biden y los demás lacayos, parecen hechas por actores que ni sienten ni padecen, como Sánchez. No hay comparación.

Pensar en una tv con programas como la clave de Balbín. Imaginar un programa así, con estas declaraciones y contertulios de las dos partes con nivel, y dan ganas de llorar.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (6 Mar 2022)

ACTOR ZELENSKY
ECHANDOSE UNOS VIDEO CHATS CON ELON MUSK

PREGUTANDOLE SI CON EL PING DE STARLINK SE PUEDE ECHAR UNOS CALL OF DUTY 









Mr. Deeds


actors... {#id:129244#} {#id:17762#}




anonup.com






https://anonup.com/upload/videos/2022/03/gk5YPGEMA4zlr8ZQPGKj_05_508899445a22c4fa5b3d62b8806626a1_video_original.mp4









__________________________________________________________________​


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Mar 2022)

_NO ES CASUALIDAD QUE LA GUERRA SEA EN EL GRANERO DE EUROPA Y NORTE DE ÁFRICA_

El mayor exportador de trigo del mundo es Rusia, pero Ucrania encabeza la produccion global de cereales, semillas, harinas y es, además, el país con mayor porcentaje de tierra cultivable. El granero de Europa, como se dijo siempre, por ocupar puestos de liderazgo en la recolecta de cebada, maíz, centeno y trigo.


_
La sobreproducción es la acumulación de productos en manos de las empresas ( por ejemplo casas sin vender , de hecho han salido voces de promotores pidiendo que se dinamiten urbanizaciones enteras que no se han estrenado )

Un exceso de productos que pueden caer de precio – deflación - puede llevar al colapso de la economía.

Si se reduce la producción , más gente se va al paro , que a su vez reduce la demanda ( la gente no puede pagar una casa ) agravando el problema .

Maduro en Venezuela pretende resolverlo poniéndole ceros al billete del bolívar suponiendo que “ regalando “ dinero , la gente compraría más aumentando la producción , pero produce un efecto contrario puesto que las empresas perciben que el dinero es “ falso “ provocando una inflación .



La situación actual en los países occidentales inundados de productos a bajo precio llegados de China , en vez de generar riqueza en los productores equilibrando oferta y demanda, es a los chinos a donde va el beneficio arruinando a los locales.



Aun así el consumo tiene un límite , no podemos tirar la tele o el móvil cada año aunque ya lo hagamos con la ropa . Al no ser productos consumibles a corto plazo, llega un momento de saturación del mercado . la gente al quedar en paro no tiene dinero para seguir comprando y no gasta los ahorros y por lo tanto es como si ese dinero no existiese por mucho que se inyecte regalándolo con subsidios .



Es que ese es el eterno debate entre Hayek y Keynes : ahorro o gasto.



*Un granero para 600 millones de personas*
El mayor exportador de trigo del mundo es Rusia, pero Ucrania encabeza la produccion global de cereales, semillas, harinas y es, además, el
www.larazon.es_










New Deal - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Mar 2022)

no se pierdan estos dos minutos se se le escaparon a la sexta en los que Carlos Westendorp, Alto Representante de la ONU para Bosnia, explica a la Sexta Columna las labores que desempeñó junto a un joven Pedro Sánchez en Bosnia para poner fin al conflicto de la antigua Yugoslavia.

Alguna gente duda sobre la importancia de Pedro Sánchez . Zapatero sí fue un subnormal que ni sabía por donde andaba , pero este tipo no es cualquiera ! olvídense de las siglas de los partidos , es todo un teatro para hacer el show, PPSOE es lo mismo como todo el mundo sabe . son acuerdos de alternancia del poder según convenga recesión o expansión, que no es más que la recogida de beneficios tratando a los países como si fuesen empresas en la bolsa.
El resto de las siglas son invenciones para crear tensiones en cada país y entretener a la borregada.
Los creadores de ETA marcaban como objetivo a inocentes policías y guardias civiles pero ellos lógicamente , nunca cayeron. De hecho cuando surgió el GAL , los políticos se cabrearon más que con la propia ETA .

Siguen el mismo esquema en los países similares a España como pueden ser los iberoamericanos. Cuando hace falta terrorismo se lo inventan , aunque ahora han encontrado una mina con las epidemias .

Rajoy salió escopetado tan pronto recibió la orden de Bruselas = corporaciones supranacionales . Si es tan fácil deponer un gobierno con una simple trama judicial ¿ para qué montan semejante guerra los rusos ?
SÁNCHEZ tenía que estar en el gobierno para gestionar la futura epidemia , el enorme endeudamiento para la creación de miles de millones de dinero fiduciario y la guerra que está por venir . El valor del dinero lo da el compromiso de los países sometidos en pagar la deuda que suscriben , de la misma manera que cuando alguien firma una hipoteca , en ese mismo instante nacen 300.000 euros que irán apareciendo con su vida esclava.

España perdió su soberanía tan pronto Juan Carlos tocó el poder. De la misma manera que cedió el Sáhara y se legalizó al partido comunista.
Concentraron todo el poder político del establishment franquista en un personaje rimbombante (como pudo ser el Sha de Persia ) , para deslumbrar a una nación ignorante que no estaba acostumbrada a los partidos políticos . Asesinaron al presidente del gobierno Carrero Blanco de una forma tan espectacular que salió en las portadas de los periódicos de todo el mundo . El hombre caminaba sin escolta todos los días no hacía falta tanta bomba , pero el susto surtió efecto y ya nadie se atrevió a desmandarse de los nuevos amos.

*Aspectos de la trayectoria biográfica de Pedro Sánchez que no dan a conocer sus hagiografías*

Es un tecnócrata que se formó sobre todo en Bosnia , trabajando para el bando musulmán de la guerra de Yugoslavia .

*Con tan solo 26 años Pedro Sánchez *ya había estado mangoneando en el *Parlamento Europeo* con la socialista *Bárbara Duhrkrop*.
Fue nombrado como jefe de gabinete del Alto Representante de las Naciones Unidas en Bosnia, *Carlos Westendorp*. Dos años antes de los bombardeos de Belgrado en 1999.
*Westendorp fue cónsul durante el gobierno franquista y ocupó diversos cargos en el ministerio de industria y asuntos exteriores hasta 1975

En 1995 Felipe González le nombra ministro de asuntos exteriores y después embajador en Estados Unidos.*

Durante la guerra , el Banco Mundial y la Comisión Europea se encargaron de coordinar la asistencia económica y financiera , enviando a Kósovo abogados y consultores y es en ese contexto donde Pedro Sánchez tiene sus raíces.






*Cuando un jovencísimo Pedro Sánchez participó junto a la ONU para negociar la paz en Bosnia*
Carlos Westendorp, Alto Representante de la ONU para Bosnia, explica a laSexta Columna las labores que desempeñó junto a un jovencísimo Pedro Sánchez en Bosnia para poner fin al conflicto de la antigua Yugoslavia.




www.lasexta.com

Mi opinión es que las corporaciones supranacionales que manejan la economía mundial, han llegado a una situación de colapso financiero como en otras ocasiones , quieren hacer borrón y cuenta nueva a costa de los países europeos una vez más .

Indudablemente la llamada segunda guerra mundial fue parte esencial del New Deal que los jefes de Roosevelt ( el equivalente a Biden ) le dijeron que hiciese. El payaso subnormal de Jonhson es el equivalente al borracho genocida de Churchill .
El resto de gobernantes de los países europeos son títeres , igual que Zelenski .


----------



## Disidentpeasant (6 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> _NO ES CASUALIDAD QUE LA GUERRA SEA EN EL GRANERO DE EUROPA Y NORTE DE ÁFRICA_
> 
> El mayor exportador de trigo del mundo es Rusia, pero Ucrania encabeza la produccion global de cereales, semillas, harinas y es, además, el país con mayor porcentaje de tierra cultivable. El granero de Europa, como se dijo siempre, por ocupar puestos de liderazgo en la recolecta de cebada, maíz, centeno y trigo.
> 
> ...



Es un tema crucial el que citas, pero creo que el tema va más allá todavía. 
El quid de la cuestión es que Rusia tiene el potencial humano, tecnológico, militar, recursos naturales, territorio para convertirse en una superpotencia (no, actualmente no lo es).
Y eso los anglocabrones NO LO VAN A PERMITIR JAMÁS. 
Van a darle caza, no pararán hasta destruir Rusia.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Mar 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Es un tema crucial el que citas, pero creo que el tema va más allá todavía.
> El quid de la cuestión es que Rusia tiene el potencial humano, tecnológico, militar, recursos naturales, territorio para convertirse en una superpotencia (no, actualmente no lo es).
> Y eso los anglocabrones NO LO VAN A PERMITIR JAMÁS.
> Van a darle caza, no pararán hasta destruir Rusia.



Que Putin diga que el miedo a que instalasen misiles en Ucrania es la causa de la guerra, es una disculpa tan estúpida que delata que todos están en la trama.

O sea “ por miedo a una guerra , hago una guerra “

Su durante décadas millones de contenedores han entrado en Europa y Estados Unidos desde China y Rusia y al revés , si quisieran amenazar a otro país simplemente tendrían que haber colado artefactos nucleares disfrazados de neveras y que estuviesen esperando su momento en pisos de alquiler , conectados a internet o que alguien del servicio secreto estuviese esperando la orden para poner el temporizador .

Aunque ya estamos acostumbrados a escuchar falacias todos los días , el nivel de crispación y arengas belicistas de políticos y periodistas , todos ellos coordinados, indica que siguen un guion igual que con el coronavirus.

La guerra es inevitable porque así está diseñada desde hace años para después de la epidemia y cada uno sigue el papelón que le ha sido encomendado.

Es el gran reseteo , lo que hicieron en la segunda guerra mundial .

Al haber enviado armas , es una declaración de guerra y Rusia se ve en el derecho de defenderse de sus enemigos .

El enorme convoy que por lo visto son 60 kilómetros de camiones destartalados , están puestos de cebo para ser bombardeados por la aviación de LA OTAN y ya será la disculpa definitiva para la guerra total .


----------



## Furymundo (6 Mar 2022)

no existe eso de pais soberano.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (6 Mar 2022)

Tú no te has fijado que los medios no ponen ni siquiera lo que dice el otro país o su presidente, solo hacen una interpretación sesgada de lo que dice, incluso aunque sea un déspota pero no puedes tratar al espectador así y lo hacen todos. Ostras, que vale que el ruso no ponga en sus medios las cosas que hace en Rusia con aquel que sea oposición o en China puedan inflar las cifras económicas y censurar otros datos, pero veo sus medios y al menos te dice lo que dijo el otro aunque no esté de acuerdo con Occidente.


----------



## antonio estrada (6 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> no se pierdan estos dos minutos se se le escaparon a la sexta en los que Carlos Westendorp, Alto Representante de la ONU para Bosnia, explica a la Sexta Columna las labores que desempeñó junto a un joven Pedro Sánchez en Bosnia para poner fin al conflicto de la antigua Yugoslavia.
> 
> Alguna gente duda sobre la importancia de Pedro Sánchez . Zapatero sí fue un subnormal que ni sabía por donde andaba , pero este tipo no es cualquiera ! olvídense de las siglas de los partidos , es todo un teatro para hacer el show, PPSOE es lo mismo como todo el mundo sabe . son acuerdos de alternancia del poder según convenga recesión o expansión, que no es más que la recogida de beneficios tratando a los países como si fuesen empresas en la bolsa.
> El resto de las siglas son invenciones para crear tensiones en cada país y entretener a la borregada.
> ...



Mis diez y mis once. La alternancia pactada, porqué Sánchez ahora... Solo te faltó porqué Iván Redondo. Sánchez es un gran actor pero necesitaba un buen guionista. Le pusieron al mejor. Miedo, rechazo y esperanza. Así funcionó la pandemia, así funciona esta guerra. Siempre es esto.


----------



## Menchi (6 Mar 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> Cuando vi este video para mi significo un antes y un después en mi postura. No por la información que aporta, algo que cualquier forero tenía a su disposición, *sino por la forma en que lo dice, entre resignado, indignado y desesperado. Se le notaba entre la espalda y la pared.*



Una de las cosas que pensaba mientras veía el vídeo era que estaba siendo demasiado claro. Un "Joder, ¿qué está haciendo? ¿Cómo es posible que esté hablando de asuntos que se debaten entre ministros, presidentes y generales? ¿Cómo es que está diciendo al mundo lo que están pensando hacer?"

Y tuve esa misma sensación que tú. Que sabía que la guerra era inevitable. Iban a ir a por Rusia y no iba a ser posible por muchas concesiones que se hicieran porque el plan ya estaba establecido según iba viendo cómo evolucionaba las negociaciones y los movimientos que se tomaban desde la EU.

De hecho, llevan 8 años matando gente de las repúblicas pro rusas del este de Ucrania y aquí nadie se había enterado, ni siquiera yo tenía idea de que algo así estaba pasando tan cerca de Europa. De hecho, creo que pocos se han enterado de que el mismo ejército ucraniano bombardeaba a esas repúblicas. Y Rusia no ha podido hacer nada para defender a esa gente. No sin que se le viniera toda la opinión pública encima. Y cada vez que proponía una solución diplomática, la UE rechazaba la mano que tendía.

Cada vez que intento entender más del porqué de todo lo que está pasando, más seguro estoy que no era posible pararlo porque, ahora lo vemos, ningún líder el mundo occidental ha intentando apagar el fuego. No. Las declaraciones que hacen siempre van a alimentar aún más la llama. Algo que como se desmadre mucho, terminará por pasarnos factura a todos. Menos a los que más tienen que ganar, como siempre pasa en estas movidas.


----------



## Talosgüevos (6 Mar 2022)

Rusia debería volver a poner Misiles en Cuba a ver qué opina EEUU, así se vería la hipocresía.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Mar 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Es un tema crucial el que citas, pero creo que el tema va más allá todavía.
> El quid de la cuestión es que Rusia tiene el potencial humano, tecnológico, militar, recursos naturales, territorio para convertirse en una superpotencia (no, actualmente no lo es).
> Y eso los anglocabrones NO LO VAN A PERMITIR JAMÁS.
> Van a darle caza, no pararán hasta destruir Rusia.



Y lo mismo pasa con Europa.
En la lucha por la supremacía mundial sólo puede quedar uno


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Mar 2022)

Como he explicado en un texto más largo que nadie lee, lo resumiré en una sola frase:

La segunda guerra mundial fue parte del New Deal norteamericano de Roosevelt y ahora es lo mismo.


----------



## Serbal-14 (6 Mar 2022)

¿Poner un misil en la frontera no es una amenaza? ¿Y por qué en Cuba sí lo era?


----------



## Disidentpeasant (6 Mar 2022)

Estais_avisados dijo:


> Los Estados Unidos (y la Unión Europea, esta vez actuando más como monigote empujado que por convicción propia) DURANTE MAS DE QUINCE AÑOS, INVIRTIENDO CINCO MIL MILLONES DE DÓLARES solo en la desestabilización de Ucrania (palabras textuales de Victoria Nutland (por ejemplo aquí: Ukraine and Yugoslavia) para sacarla de la órbita rusa y extender la OTAN (¿no se había acabado la guerra fría? ¿no le habían prometido solemnemente a Rusia, inmediatamente después de la caída del muro de Berlín que la OTAN no se iba a extender a cambio de que sacara las armas nucleares de Alemania del Este y de Ucrania y disolviera sin dolor el pacto de Varsovia? ¿que hicieron durante ese tiempo: acosar a Rusia, desestabilizar a Ucrania).
> También hay que mencionar la tremenda influencia del milmillonario y especulador George Soros promotor de revoluciones de colores (Georgia, por ejemplo, otro ejemplo de desestabilización) proporcionando financiación para encender la mecha a través de la muy democrática Open Society initiative.
> ¿Acaso factores financieros y geopolíticaos de esa ENORME envergadura no tienen influencia en este puzzle? (considerando el expertise nortemericano en ayudar a descomponer y desestabiizar sociedades frágiles en todo el planeta -(Irak, Afganistán, Salvador, Nicaragua, Chile, Libia, Kosovo) construir sociedades fuertes, sanas e independientes no saben, que hay que hilar fino con los pueblos y las etnias, que es mucho trabajo, lleva tiempo y no da rédito, pero desestabilizar para avanzar su geopolítica, ¡fácil!
> 
> ...



¡Magnífico aporte majo, con fuentes y todo!
Aún merece este foro.
Los anglocabrones nunca han permitido de buenas que otra potencia o pais con potencial medre. Su pueden lo hunden. Desde que eran el imperio británico, con el imperio Español, luego a por Franceses, Prusianos... todo el que pudiera hacerles sombra.
Y los rusos tienen muchiiiisimo potencial.
No van a permitir que Rusia prospere y se desarrolle.
Hay muchas teorías y explicaciones a este tema, muchas razonables, que si Europa se acercaba demasiado a Rusia, que si perdían la hegemonía del dólar, que es para cercarla militarmente y anular su respuesta de misiles, que es para tenerla a tiro para la próxima revolución de "colores"... 
Todas esas teorías probablemente tengan su influencia, pero lo que subyace es una intención simple. Anular a Rusia como posible potencia, por sistema, como si fuera (y es) un protocolo estándar.


----------



## Schopenhart (6 Mar 2022)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> Tú no te has fijado que los medios no ponen ni siquiera lo que dice el otro país o su presidente, solo hacen una interpretación sesgada de lo que dice, incluso aunque sea un déspota pero no puedes tratar al espectador así y lo hacen todos. Ostras, que vale que el ruso no ponga en sus medios las cosas que hace en Rusia con aquel que sea oposición o en China puedan inflar las cifras económicas y censurar otros datos, pero veo sus medios y al menos te dice lo que dijo el otro aunque no esté de acuerdo con Occidente.



Es una locura el retraso de la gente, han perdido la capacidad de pensar.


----------



## Schopenhart (6 Mar 2022)

Kissinger? En serio? No veo yo que nadie critique todo lo que hace usa a lo largo y ancho del mundo. Y sí que es una amenaza que te pongan pepinos apuntando a tu país al lado de tu casa. Yo alucino. Putin lleva años rehuyendo el conflicto. Como han dicho por aquí, es ver el vídeo y las cosas que dice las entiende un niño de cinco años. Oye que lo normal es zelensky disparando UCIS o travestido o jugando con Elon al CALL, eso es sentido de responsabilidad. Hoy en los medios, "el hermetismo de Putin", cabrones pero si no sacáis nunca ningún video de lo que dice!


----------



## Schopenhart (6 Mar 2022)

Siento decirte que no es lo que tú digas, es lo que dice el derecho internacional y Putin va con eso en la mano a todas partes.


----------



## Schopenhart (6 Mar 2022)

_Mickey_Mouse_ dijo:


> Vamos a dejarnos de ingenuidades. Putin quiere quedarse con Ucrania y cuando la OTAN dijo que sus puertas seguirian abiertas para Ucrania le sirvio la excusa en bandeja de plata al nuevo zar.
> 
> Este lo tenia todo calculado. Sabia que tendria el no de la OTAN a su peticion de que Ucrania jamas ingresase y por eso estuvo meses concentrando las fuerzas. Si Occidente le llega a dar por escrito el si a sus peticiones lo hubiera dejado con el culo al aire y sin excusa. Y entonces a ver como coño invade Ucrania.
> 
> En Occidente nos gobiernan idiotas.



Ni pies ni cabeza.


----------



## Schopenhart (6 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Te voy a responder sin tochaco como tu, lo principal de tu argumento: Lo bueno si es rapido dos veces bueno.
> No paras de mencionar qeu Rusia se siente amenazada por la OTAN , solicita que no se acerque a sus fronteras etc etc etc Ya deberia de extrañarte ese miedo por parte de un pais que tiene miles de armas nucleares no crees? Suena raro, es como decir portando un fusil y un lanza granadaas a un niño que tienes miedo de como te mira.
> Pero lo más chocante del argumento es que el solicita algo que no hace. Es decir, en Kaliningrado, a menos de 30km de polonia y lituania tiene armas nucleares, en pleno corazon de europa.
> En resumen, esos argumentos son una excusa, una farsa, para justificar una invasion planificada desde hace 20 años que el loco zar llego al poder. Que obviamente en su dia, nadie creia esas bravuconadas qeu soltaba, pero que hemos visto tristemente que era verdad. Que lo unico que ha hecho todos estos años es engañar a occidente y aprovecharse de nuestro buenismo y buena voluntad en nuestra contra.



Ni pies ni cabeza.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (6 Mar 2022)

¿Que nadie les ha atacado o amenazado?
con 30 invasiones del espacio aereo ruso, con invasión de aguas territoriales rusas por buques de guerra estadounidenses....
Vídeo de 2016 Lindsey Graham, en Ucrania promocionando la guerra con Rusia.
Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.Los anglocabrones y sus países satélite vendiendo armas a tutiplen, armando y entrenando a batallones neonazis que se dedicaban a matar prorrusos, masacres silenciados por los medios de la esfera anglocabrona...


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (6 Mar 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> No creo que debamos aliarnos ni con los anglocabrones ni con los Rusos. No soy de uno u otro bando.
> Pero lo que dice aquí Putin no tiene ni una fisura...
> Repito LO QUE DICE, no lo que dicen que ha dicho o lo que interpretan los medios occidentales.



Mas razón que un Santo.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (6 Mar 2022)

DUDH dijo:


> Puta OTAN de mierda!!!!! lo peor es que tras esto saldrá aún más reforzada. No tiene sentido la existencia de la OTAN (imperio inglés con su punta de lanza USA) hoy día. Y Rusia es Europa y debe ser nuestro aliado y amigo. Yankees go home!!!



Los yankees nunca se podrán ir si Reino Unido no es aislado por toda Europa junto con Rusia.


----------



## Casino (6 Mar 2022)

Aprende historia. 
Así a lo mejor lo comprendes. 






adal86 dijo:


> ¿Y nosotros (EE. UU. más su putita europea) no estamos intentado encasquetarle nuestra apestosa agenda 2030 a todo quisque? ¿Nosotros no alentamos movimientos separatistas y derrocamos gobiernos, amén de las correspondientes guerras que montamos contra "el terror" con todo tipo de pretextos mentirosos? Por favor, no me vengas a meter mierda de los rusos, cuando nosotros tenemos mierda para regalar.
> 
> Nombras a Hitler no sé muy bien a cuento de qué. Hitler tenia solo un factor claramente diferencial (en lo negativo, se entiende) respecto al resto de totalitarios de grandes países: la importancia del racismo en su ideología. De resto, podía pasar perfectamente por cualquier otro totalitario (sí, también por Putin, si quieres, o por cualquier otro mandatario de una gran potencia).





Los rusos no son racistas, claro que no. Y Putín tampoco. Incluso a sus hermanos ucranianos los tratan como ciudadanos de segunda, y sus primos serbios ni te cuento. Se ríen de ellos en su cara y les engañan siempre.

Los argumentos esgrimidos por Putín son idénticos a los que empleaba Hitler, te guste o no.
Y también va a perder.
Solo falta ver si se quita de enmedio él mismo como Adolf o si aguanta hasta que lo haga alguno de sus pretorianos.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (6 Mar 2022)

Schopenhart dijo:


> Ni pies ni cabeza.



Exacto , las tontunas del loco zar recuerdan a las de hitler


----------



## César92 (6 Mar 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> No creo que debamos aliarnos ni con los anglocabrones ni con los Rusos. No soy de uno u otro bando.
> Pero lo que dice aquí Putin no tiene ni una fisura...
> Repito LO QUE DICE, no lo que dicen que ha dicho o lo que interpretan los medios occidentales.



La judiada no quiere grandes países, salvo EEUU que es dónde están las sedes de sus negocios y son defendidos por los estadounidenses.

Si a la respuesta de Putin le sumamos que Rusia sólo tiene un 20% de deuda pública más sus recursos naturales, entonces podemos llegar a la conclusión de que la idea del capitalismo internacional es: dividir a Rusia en un montón de pequeños estados para endeudarlos hasta la médula y robarles los recursos naturales más la destrucción de los sectores agropecuarios e industriales.

¿Os suena a algo?

A mí me recuerda esto a España, es exactamente lo mismo. Encima, no olvidemos, que nos desarmaron con la escusa del ejército profesional. 


Todo lo que toca la OTAN (EEUU) acaba convertido en mierda democrática.


Ya el tío Adolf avisaba de estas cosillas, no hay nada nuevo en todo esto, está gente lleva así desde la destrucción de los grandes imperios de la Europa central o incluso antes.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (6 Mar 2022)

Interesante reflexión de Sánchez Dragó


----------



## oriolserra (6 Mar 2022)

Nadie quiere la guerra, pero sigue habiendo ejército y armas. Y parte de los impuestos se van a ahí. 
Antaño, si un país quería anexionarse territorios ajenos, estaba justificada la guerra o invasión. Y así es como las fronteras de los países han ido ampliándose y reduciéndose. Renunciar a la guerra como medio de "perimetrar" el país, deja los territorios actuales a dos tipos de solución:
- tratados comerciales, pactos
- referéndums

Está claro que nunca nos avenimos con los vecinos próximos. Porque España es casi una isla, y sólo nos tenemos que pelear con los portugueses y los franceses. Pero si tu país está rodeado por muchos países, quizás te interese, para dormir tranquilo, que sean amigos tuyos, y de fiar. 

Aún así, la guerra con armas, que implica a ciudadanos (estén entrenados o no), no es justificable. Nunca. Bastantes desgracias naturales (terremotos, huracanes...) ocurren ya para tener al ejército presto y dispuesto. Putin habla muy bien (me ha sorprendido y todo, comparado con lo mal que hablan los políticos de aquí), pero que el otro no quiera escuchar, no es excusa para atacar.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (6 Mar 2022)

Artículo dailymail acerca conflicto Ucrania. Increíble


Muy muy recomendable. Alguien va a pagar caro que se haya permitido su publicación. https://www.dailymail.co.uk/debate/article-10581335/PETER-HITCHENS-saw-coming-Thats-wont-join-carnival-hypocrisy.html




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Sr. Breve (6 Mar 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Mis diez y mis once. La alternancia pactada, porqué Sánchez ahora... Solo te faltó porqué Iván Redondo. Sánchez es un gran actor pero necesitaba un buen guionista. Le pusieron al mejor. Miedo, rechazo y esperanza. Así funcionó la pandemia, así funciona esta guerra. Siempre es esto.



publicistas y asesores de imagen

ganas de matar subiendo


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (6 Mar 2022)

​


----------

